# ISTx



## Mihen (Apr 30, 2011)

Well i'm 53% Perceiving and 47% Judging

what are the differences between ISTP and ISTJ


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

Different functions:

ISTP - Ti > Se > Ni > Fe
ISTJ - Si > Te > Fi > Ne

In addition to looking those up, especially Si vs Se and Ti vs Te, J's tend to be planners and feel uncomfortable when they don't have a schedule or a plan. P's, on the other hand, are spontaneous and like to do things as they come up.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

These two types are very different. In general, you could look up descriptions of the Guardians (SJs) and Artisans (SPs). If that doesn't help, then go to the cognitive functions to figure out your type. You can look up the differences between Se and Si, and Ti and Te, to figure out what your last letter is.


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

The P and J for a lot of P's fluctuates depending on experience and the situation. An ISTP can go into ISTJ mode when it comes to a situation where they need to keep things in order. Mostly when that situation requires order to maintain the comfort of their ISTP lifestyle. An ISTP will be completely anal about their car payments, their car maintainence schedule, the quality of gas they put in their car, etc. Because they love to drive, often and fast!

But they'll let their credit card bills fall by the wayside.


----------



## esidebill (May 25, 2011)

DustyDrill said:


> The P and J for a lot of P's fluctuates depending on experience and the situation. An ISTP can go into ISTJ mode when it comes to a situation where they need to keep things in order. Mostly when that situation requires order to maintain the comfort of their ISTP lifestyle. An ISTP will be completely anal about their car payments, their car maintainence schedule, the quality of gas they put in their car, etc. Because they love to drive, often and fast!
> 
> But they'll let their credit card bills fall by the wayside.


So true  Detailed as hell in what interests me, not so much about everything else at the moment.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

No! That is wrong...
Getting caught up with percentages on a internet-test is a surefire way to be confused.
Those tests amounts to *a good* guess!

Some Ps end up seemingly organized and some Js end seemingly unorganized.
I won't bother restating what should be obvious from the previous posters.
Google the 8 functions and read up on them.


----------



## stevie_marathon (Nov 28, 2010)

From my experience my ISTP and ISTJ friends are likely to say this
ISTP- "Let's go on a camping holiday up north this easter. We'll take what we need and anything we forget, we'll buy up there."
ISTJ-"We're going camping. We will check off everything before we pack it so nothing get's left behind."


----------



## bloo (May 28, 2011)

Hey i have same percentages as you.
i personally think the results are a bit flawed. As INTP's can be adjustable and flexible regarding regarding activities and structures, therefore can adapt to routines and switch either/or.

i genuinely have no care for a particular routine other than my OCD, in any case there is no need for a plan/structure if you can create one within seconds. 

I.E > my room is messy, my backpack is unorganized, but it is perfectly coherent to my memory. 
in fact id assume that people who leave things here and there, have a decent ability to recall where they left things as they are used to it, hence a relatively decent memory.
whereas organizer = crutch 
mypersonality.info/xkire/


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I know a ISTP when I hear one. Not one I see one, when I hear them. I don't know what it is, but there is something about their voices. This doesn't help with your type... but yes...


----------

